# cycle clubs near eccles manchester



## rickh01 (7 May 2014)

does anyone know of any good cycle clubs to join that are near eccles in Manchester, as I would now like to join one after owning my first road bike since christmas


----------



## 400bhp (7 May 2014)

Stretford Wheelers is just down the road, however the club is pretty small these days.

Withington Wheelers

Manchester Wheelers


----------



## rickh01 (7 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Stretford Wheelers is just down the road, however the club is pretty small these days.
> 
> Withington Wheelers
> 
> Manchester Wheelers


Thanks, I've just found stretford wheelers web site and emailed them. Thanks again


----------



## 400bhp (7 May 2014)

Nice people there (I used to ride with them in the late 80's/early 90's), but the website is pants and it's only the olides left.

They did manage to dig out and scan in my first 10 mile TT from 1989 when I emailed them a while back though.


----------



## rickh01 (7 May 2014)

What does dig out and scan mean? I've emailed them about doing a ride with them end of this month. Think they are doing a 50 miler but me being new to this it should be my first or possibly second time I would of rode that distance.


----------



## 400bhp (7 May 2014)

rickh01 said:


> What does dig out and scan mean?



They found the original paperwork for the time trial and scanned it to email it to me.
.


----------



## rickh01 (8 May 2014)

Nice one, they replied to my email this morning and I'm gonna go for a ride with them at the end of the month


----------



## middleagecyclist (21 May 2014)

I live in Prestwich and ride out with a Facebook cycling group called SSG. We meet at the Velo on Sundays. It is a social group offering varying ride levels typically 30-60 miles. No one get left behind. PM me if you are interested and I can bring you along as a guest to see if you like it.


----------



## davdandy (21 May 2014)

rickh01 said:


> . Think they are doing a 50 miler but me being new to this it should be my first or possibly second time I would of rode that distance.



Some clubs,depending on the distance have a break half way round,ask them if they do this,as a beginner you might find that useful if you are not used to 50 miles or more.


----------

